# Pregnant guppies acting strange...HELP!



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

I finally moved my pregnant fish (1 platy and 2 guppies) into the spare tank so they can have their babies with out them being eaten. Both my female guppies are just to say swimming at the bottom..almost as if they are resting there on there belly. They aren't on their side or anything. Everything with my water is perfect. Is this normal for pregnant guppies or pregnant fish? Is this a major sign of popping soon or maybe stress? If they are to stressed out I will put them back in my main tank right away..I just dont want them to abort or die!! ANY IDEAS!?!?!?! :help:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Sheena,

i think its stress. i have seen my female guppys react like that, but as long as they have company, they should be fine.

cheers!


----------

